# Canadian International Farm Equip. show, Feb 8-11, 2005 Toronto, Canada



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Show Dates
Canadian International Farm Equipment Show
February 8 - 11, 2005

Show Location
International Centre
6900 Airport Road,
Mississauga (Toronto) Ontario, CANADA

Show Times
Tuesday to Thursday – 9:00 a.m. to 4:30 p.m.
Friday – 9:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.

Show Admission
$13 per person

Antique Collectible Tractor
Every year we choose a collectible antique model tractor for the Show and sell it in limited quantities. Last year we were proud to present the 1941 John Deere "D". Have a look!

Progressive Farming Seminars
Sit in on one of our daily seminars. You'll learn about production issues, farm financing options and much more. Contact us for more information about the 2005 seminar schedule.

Here is a link:

http://www.torontofarmshow.com/html_pages/more_info.htm


----------

